# Halasían's Middle Earth Stories



## Halasían (Feb 27, 2005)

***
_*Due to someone usurping part of this thread title for their own stuff they posted here, I have removed my work from this site and will not share any more of my work here. I may provide links to my work on AO3, Open Scrolls, Many Paths To Tread, LOTR Fanatics Forum, and RP Repository where one's works are both respected and protected. Namarie.*_


----------

